# help with HDMI problem



## strongman (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm having some trouble - maybe someone here could help.

I have a 2005 Samsung DLP TV - with one HDMI input. My reciever has no HDMI capability.
My previous set up was: Cable box to TV via Component video; DVD player to TV via HDMI.
I began to have problems with the picture flipping (like a loss of vertical sync) on some Cable programming.

So I switched the set-up to: Cable box to TV via HDMI; DVD player to TV via component video.

Now, occasionally, when I turn on the cable box and TV, the TV displays only noise. If I disconnect and reconnect the HDMI, it works fine. For me this is an anoyance - for the rest of the family it is a showstopper!

I suppose it is time for a service call on the TV - but I figured I'd ask the quesiton here to see if there are other avenues I should consider. Service is likely to be costly.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Sounds like some sort of a HDMI handshake problem. You could check for new firmware for your tv and possibly update it if you're comfortable doing that.

Is this Comcast per chance? And is it a DVR? If so you may want to try a different cable DVR since I've heard of those having these types of HDMI issues before.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2011)

I've noticed audio sync problems with comcast too. Pretty sure comcast is the problem because the problem is random. DVD never has a problem.

As far as your problem, it does sound like a handshake problem. Do you have to unplug the HDMI cable, or can you turn your tv off and back on again? Also, are you sure the cable isn't getting loose?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

My guess is that your HDMI receiver chip in the set is going bad, or some other problem like a power supply issue in the set is causing the misbehavior of that circuit. Comcast is certainly a possibility, but I have seen this kind of symptom with Samsung DLPs of this vintage. It is hard to troubleshoot but can sometimes be affected by temp of the board.


----------



## strongman (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks for all the input. It is Comcast - but not a DVR. All that is needed to restore the signal is to unplug and replug the HDMI cable - no need to turn the set off and on. Turning the set off and on does not seem to help in any way. 

I will see what I can glean from Samsiung tech support - chatting with them now.....


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

My sympathy to you on having to talk to "tech" support.


----------



## WooferHound (Dec 8, 2010)

Some equipment is sensitive to the order that is used to power everything up. For instance, you may need to turn on the TV first or maybe last.


----------



## strongman (Dec 25, 2009)

I said it was Comcast.....guess my age is getting to me. it is Verizon Fios! Anyway - verizon did say that they had had some HDMI compatability issues, and they offered to ship me component video cables. When I explained that I'd had trouble with that connection too, they decided to ship me a new cable box. I'll report back when I get it.


----------

